# Wireless Internet speed Vs Wired internet speed



## dr_karasheed (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a BSNL wired broadband connection with which I am very happy as to its speed. If I go for 3G or Wimax on my mobile, and connect it to my PC(for the same purpose as that of my wired connection), will I get the quantum of download as that of my wired connection to my PC-if both these connections are of the same speed(say 2mbps). To be more specific, If I get a full screen cinema online on my 3.2" mobile screen @ 2mbps speed without any interruptions or pixelations (with3G or wimax), will or can the same Internet connection give a full sized video on my 24" HD LCD monitor?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 26, 2010)

The speeds will be nearly same on the PC.

Loading time will be same if you use the *same* video.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2010)

The only disadvantage is the ping. In wireless connection, ping is very large. So if you do online gaming, that require a very short ping then don't go for wireless connection. Also wireless connection in the form of 3g gives you speed UPTO 3mbps. Upto means that you will not always get full 3 mbps but in a wired connection, you will always get the promised speed. Signal strength also determines the speed of 3g.


----------



## dr_karasheed (Nov 26, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> The speeds will be nearly same on the PC.
> 
> Loading time will be same if you use the *same* video.



The speed as shown by any internet tool to measure the speed may show the same speed. But my doubt as to the quantity(?). If I have 24" HD enabled LCD Monitor or big 42" LCD TV can I expect to see IPTV or any such programme on that big screen with my 3G mobile,  or will I be restricted to see the video on a corner of the big screen as you see in video chatting with yahoo or google(that gets distorted if you make it full screen) at these speeds?


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 26, 2010)

totally agree with Gollum totally.secondly for download and all it is ok...but when you want to play a mulitplayer/online game, then disconnects are strict no-no. Moreover wired connection is a guarantee (unless the server is down or something) while wireless signals will depend on climate condition also. Just my thought....


----------



## dr_karasheed (Nov 27, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> totally agree with Gollum totally.secondly for download and all it is ok...but when you want to play a mulitplayer/online game, then disconnects are strict no-no. Moreover wired connection is a guarantee (unless the server is down or something) while wireless signals will depend on climate condition also. Just my thought....



You have reached near my point. Now, if I have an account to see online soccer, Einglish Premier League or La Liga of Spain, and I have an Sony HD 42" LCD TV,   Shall go for Wired BSNL broadband or Wimax or 3G?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 27, 2010)

I think you will need at least 5mbps or more speed to watch hd stream. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes you are right.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

WiMax???
Are you sure its WiMax(or Wifi).

WiMax is very large scale version of wifi/wlan. Its range extends to over a whole metro city!!!

And connection speeds for different connections are as- 
Broadband Connection : 2,8,16Mbps
Wifi-g : 54Mbps
Wifi-n : 600Mbps
So wifi-n is fastest of them all.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

^
What do want to say??

@ NainO


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

^^^ i mean to say that dr_karasheed is saying he can go for 3G or WiMax...
And WiMax is 4G's application...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

By this??


> Broadband Connection : 2,8,16Mbps
> Wifi-g : 54Mbps
> Wifi-n : 600Mbps
> So wifi-n is fastest of them all.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

They are the connection speeds.
Speed at which a PC is connected with ISP...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 27, 2010)

What I'm saying is how do they help the guy?
He is hardly going to get a 600mbps connection. *Drools*

BTW they aren't speed of connections in PC-ISP but PC-Router.


----------



## NainO (Nov 27, 2010)

its PC-ISP for wired connection and PC-Router for wireless.

And wifi n router arent that costly. A good router can be bought for less than 2k(Belkin N150 @1800). Though the downlaod speed wont reach 600Mbps  but it can reach easily upto *2MBps* 
Same(high speed) goes for surfing and buffering...

And i got 500KBps+ on wifi-g...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 28, 2010)

NainO said:


> its PC-ISP for wired connection


Thats news to me. Source/links.



NainO said:


> And wifi n router arent that costly. A good router can be bought for less than 2k(Belkin N150 @1800). Though the downlaod speed wont reach 600Mbps  but it can reach to 2Mbps.
> Same(high speed) goes for surfing and buffering...



I was able to reach consistently 200kBps+ (1.6mbps) on a 2mbps connection with 1-2 signal bars out of 5. That is on a beetel 440cx thats comes free with the connection. No need to spend on a router unless you need it or are rich.


----------



## dr_karasheed (Nov 29, 2010)

NainO said:


> ^^^ i mean to say that dr_karasheed is saying he can go for 3G or WiMax...
> And WiMax is 4G's application...



I will make my point clear in a simple lay man's language.
I can fill my belly full with 2 chappathis(2mbps and I am a mobile phone with an internet connection at that speed)

Can an elephants belly be filled with 2 nos of the  same sized chappathis or does it need bigger gigantic 2 chappathis - (to see an HD film online on a 37" LCD panel) ? .

Now it must be clear.
Can you be served  by an internet connection on your mobile or by  any wireless dongle enabled internet connection to see a full HD video on a 37" LCD panel?

If the answer is yes, please tell me the type of connection and the provider, if known to you


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

Dear friend,
streaming of videos depends on internet connection speed not on screen size.

The videos on mobile are not HD, and are easy to buffer. The real HD movies are very stressful for a broad band connection.
Streaming HD videos on mobile is out of reach of 3g. This thing will be introduced in 4g.

So IMO for hd video streaming wifi is better than broad connection. But I don't know about connection provider and cost per month  but they are costly for sure


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2010)

If someone has a 1 MBps connection set from the ISP, what difference does it make if it is Wi-Fi or Broadband wired..?? It should be the same..? Or does it actually vary.?


----------



## NainO (Nov 29, 2010)

I think there are other plans for wifi. Moreover I will confirm it with my lecturer and tell you about it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 29, 2010)

The diff is 
1) Worse/Higher ping on wifi
2) Slightly lower speed on wifi depending on signal strength.

You can just replace your router with a wifi router to get wifi internet.


----------



## dr_karasheed (Dec 6, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I think you will need at least 5mbps or more speed to watch hd stream. Correct me if I'm wrong.



You are very near to my calculations or assumptions. It will need at least 30 Mbps to see a streaming video on a 21" TV, and even more for a 42" LCD Tv. In the meanwhile I was also searching Forums from other sources. You will be having my feedback


----------

